# Business card template & clip art



## Charley Davidson (Jul 18, 2012)

I need a template & suitable clip art for machine shop & metal fab, I lost all of mine with the latest computer change.  I need to get some cards out there & let people know I'm around & can provide those services.

Thanks


----------



## Rbeckett (Jul 18, 2012)

Have you looked into the 250 cards for 10 dollars deal on the web?  I forget the name of the vendor but they offer a pretty good deal and a fast turn around and they have all the clip art and templates so you can design it as you go.  If I was looking for new cards that would be worth a look anyway.  Hope this helps a little.
Bob


----------



## ScrapMetal (Jul 18, 2012)

Charlie,

What happened to the old harddrive?  If you still have it, even if it has "issues" it may be possible to recover the data off of it.

-Ron


----------



## brasssmanget (Jul 18, 2012)

Rbeckett said:


> Have you looked into the 250 cards for 10 dollars deal on the web?  I forget the name of the vendor but they offer a pretty good deal and a fast turn around and they have all the clip art and templates so you can design it as you go.  If I was looking for new cards that would be worth a look anyway.  Hope this helps a little.
> Bob



I think you are referring to Vista Print. They do offer some nice cards - I have used them in the past.


----------



## xalky (Jul 18, 2012)

You can design your card right online. http://www.overnightprints.com/businesscards


----------



## Charley Davidson (Jul 18, 2012)

I just want to get a simple card to get me by for a week or so, I want to go out and pass some out to local businesses that could use my services. Once the CNC Plasma table is done then I'll make some really nice ones.   Wanted them for today so now I'll shoot for tomorrow.


----------



## Rbeckett (Jul 22, 2012)

brasssmanget said:


> I think you are referring to Vista Print. They do offer some nice cards - I have used them in the past.


Thamks BM,
That was the vendor I was thinking of.  Sometimes my memory gets up and leaves me behind.  That is the one though, Several folks I know have used them and they are pretty quick and do a nice quality job.  One of my former jobs was working in a printing plant with my dad and I have a little experience telling good from bad and they do alraight for the price.  Definately worth the cash because the card stock from Office depot is nearly that much and you have to tear them all out after you print them.  I did that once and never again...  Thanks for the memory boost Brass!!!
Bob


----------

